

Wikileaks: A war for the future of the Internet - antonioono
http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2010/12/08/the-wikileaks-scandal-is-more-than-just-a-diplomatic-scuffle-its-a-war-for-the-future-of-the-internet/

======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988933>

